# Cleric Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Dec 6, 2022)

Cleric Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to JPTR FX Warlow




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## jesuscrisp (Dec 6, 2022)

Wish we could have had a 3 mode clipping switch to cover all 3 versions.


----------



## PedalPCB (Dec 6, 2022)

That's a possibility for a future revision.    

I don't know exactly what the other configurations look like at the moment.   

This one had no diodes but the PCB is apparently set up for LEDs.  Going by the product descriptions there was also previously a germanium version, but I'm not sure what the actual arrangement was.


----------



## jesuscrisp (Dec 6, 2022)

PedalPCB said:


> That's a possibility for a future revision.
> 
> I don't know exactly what the other configurations look like at the moment.
> 
> This one had no diodes but the PCB is apparently set up for LEDs.  Going by the product descriptions there was also previously a germanium version, but I'm not sure what the actual arrangement was.


Had the first one and a friend the second one (posted pictures of mine previously).
First was 1 ultra-bright red LED + 2x germanium diodes per side.
Second was 3 red SMD LEDs per side with an internal switch to turn them off.


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 12, 2022)

Great artwork!


----------

